# Cronologia de Eventos



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Abr 2010 às 13:12)

17 Abril 2010 - 00h30 

Mau tempo: Temporal em Tavira e tromba-d’água em Cascais
Já se registaram 17 minitornados (COM VÍDEO)
A rápida passagem de um minitornado causou, na manhã de ontem (08h40), medo e muita destruição nas Quatro Águas, em Tavira. Ao largo de Cascais foi avistada, meia hora depois, uma tromba-d’água, que não provocou estragos.


Os danos provocados por vento e chuva ocorreram dois dias após outra tromba-d’água ter provocado danos materiais no bairro Horizonte, em Lisboa. Ao Inverno, marcado por recordes de chuva, frio e neve e um número invulgar de tornados e de trombas-d’água, seque-se uma Primavera também instável. Só nos últimos seis meses registaram-se pelo menos 17 minitornados em Portugal.

Ontem, a forte agitação marítima verificada no Algarve levou a que um veleiro dinamarquês, com um tripulante de 74 anos, enfrentasse dificuldades junto ao molhe de Vila Real de Santo António. Foi salvo de encalhar pelo salva-vidas ‘Rainha Dona Amélia’, da capitania local. Os três tripulantes da Marinha tiveram dificuldades em rebocar o veleiro de dez metros.

Em Tavira, uma embarcação foi ao fundo na doca da cidade e três dezenas de barcos, estacionados no Clube Náutico de Tavira (CNT), sofreram danos consideráveis. Árvores arrancadas pela raiz, edifícios destelhados e outros danos em habitações foram o resultado deste fenómeno meteorológico. "Nunca vi nada de semelhante. Não devem ter sido mais de cinco segundos, mas pareceram séculos", explicou ao CM Jorge Coelho, proprietário de um barco de oito metros e três toneladas que ficou muito danificado. "Vinha tudo no ar, o meu barco inclusive. Vi telhas a serem arrancadas dos edifícios e só tive tempo de me esconder no carro", explica Jorge Coelho, que disse ainda ter sentindo a parte da frente da viatura a levantar.

Para Rafael Paraíso, atleta de competição, os prejuízos são grandes: "O barco voou e só parou contra um poste de electricidade, partindo o mastro em três. Custou-me 25 mil euros e não tem arranjo." 



AGRICULTORES GANHAM APOIO 

O Governo disponibiliza cinco milhões de euros para a reposição de estufas e outros equipamentos agrícolas destruídos durante as intempéries deste Inverno. O despacho do ministro da Agricultura, António Serrano, foi ontem publicado em Diário da República.

A zona Centro é contemplada com a maior fatia da verba, 1,5 milhões, enquanto as regiões Norte, Alentejo e Algarve recebem, cada uma, um milhão de euros. Para a área de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo existe meio milhão de euros.

O apoio a conceder corresponde a 75% do investimento elegível e destina-se a explorações agrícolas cujo potencial produtivo tenha sido afectado em mais de 30%. As candidaturas podem ser apresentadas até ao dia 15 de Julho.  

CRONOLOGIA 

08/10/2009
Temporal destrói 3 dezenas de casas e barracões agrícolas em Ferreira do Zêzere.

15/11/2009
Telhados de dezenas de casas voaram com vento que soprou a 120 km/h em aldeias de Vouzela.

23/12/2009
Rajadas na ordem dos 230 km/hora devastaram a Região do Oeste, provocando 50 milhões em prejuízos.

30/12/2009
Freguesia de Canidelo, em Gaia, em pânico com fúria do vento.

22/02/2010 
Uma família desalojada e várias casas sem telhado em freguesias de Aveiro.

23/02/2010
Um ferido ligeiro e duas famílias desalojadas pelo temporal na localidade de Guilhovai, em Ovar.

23/02/2010
Ventos de 150 a 200 km/h na praia do Vau, Portimão. Quatro restaurantes destruídos.

23/02/2010
No parque de campismo Canelas, em Armação de Pêra, voaram árvores e tendas.

24/02/2010
Minitornado destrói fachada de um prédio em Gondomar.

05/03/2010 
Rajadas de vento levaram à formação de uma tromba-d’água em Sesimbra. Danos em casas. 

14/04/2010 
Em Lisboa uma tromba-d’água provocou estragos no bairro Horizonte.


Fonte:

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/noticia.a...hannelID=00000010-0000-0000-0000-000000000010
Teixeira Marques/J.C.E.

-------------------------

Atendendo ao que disse no post no Tornado em Tavira - 4 Aguas é impressionante o nº de registos de eventos severos ocorridos neste pequeno rectangulo... e mais uma vez reforço aqueles que não foram registados...

Isto falando desde fim de 2009, o começo de temporais no nosso país!!

Impressionante mesmo!!


----------



## Brigantia (19 Abr 2010 às 22:46)

Isto é aquilo a que se pode chamar uma grande "mininotícia".

Agora sempre que o vento levanta uma telha é um tornano?!! Enfim...

E o rigor da cronologia também é muito boa. Deve ser por se tratar da cronologia dos "Mini tornados"
A cronologia dos tornados é outra, por exemplo em 22-02-2010, tudo indica que ocorreu um tornado em Nisa e Crato.


----------

